# I should have bought Apple stock



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/26/apples-islate-and-other-rumors-that-have-given-its-stock-a-ho/


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Naw. Try sshs on the pinks, or rvgd. rvgd coming out with new high performance sports car that gets 110mpg. currently under .002 last time I looked. Booked some nice profit on that one but took a while.

sshs is a texas based private security firm, low floater of under 100M, OS of under 200M and AS of 500M. PPS is currently down the toilet but is a very volitile stock running a variance of 20 to 30 percent most days. Seems thinly traded but generally 5-20% of float per day.


----------

